# Cube Ltd Race 29er - Thoughts?



## Mike! (10 Apr 2015)

Does anyone have one? What do you think of it? Got the chance to pick one up 2nd hand and fancy doing so!

Spec is;
Rockshox Reba RL
SLX Chainset
SLX front mech
XT rear mech
Rapid Robs
Deore M615 Hydraulic discs
12.5kg

(all standard spec)

Very tempted to get it to replace my FS bike which is getting totally inappropriate use at the moment!


----------



## Motozulu (10 Apr 2015)

It's a great spec - price?


----------



## Mike! (10 Apr 2015)

Hardly ridden, wants £500 for it


----------



## Motozulu (11 Apr 2015)

To me that sounds a great price (dependant on condition) check the usual suspects for wear though - especially drivetrain and brakes. If they are needing replacement the 500 quickly becomes 700. If it is as good as he says then 500 is great for a really well specced XC flying machine.


----------



## Mike! (14 Apr 2015)

May be going to view, watch this space!


----------



## BikeLiker (17 Apr 2015)

Mike! said:


> May be going to view, watch this space!


I had the 26" version stolen and would happily pay 500 for a secondhand replacement.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2015)

How tall are you?


----------



## Cubist (17 Apr 2015)

Motozulu said:


> To me that sounds a great price (dependant on condition) check the usual suspects for wear though - especially drivetrain and brakes. If they are needing replacement the 500 quickly becomes 700. If it is as good as he says then 500 is great for a really well specced XC flying machine.


Brake pads a tenner for two pairs, replacement chainring fifteen quid, chain for about the same and cassette for about 30 quid. So about 70 quid Depending where you shop.


----------



## Mike! (17 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> How tall are you?



me? I'm 5ft 9" but why do you ask?!

seller is away this week so will be checking it when he returns.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2015)

4Because were you, say, 5'4" a 29 is gonna be inappropriate for you, no matter how small the frame they manage to squeeze in. As it goes you're well inside the lower limit of what functions well for that wheel size.


----------



## Paul99 (17 Apr 2015)

I've got the Cube Ltd Pro 29 and love it. They are great bikes, i'd go for it for £500. If you don't get on with it you can sell it on easily for that price.


----------



## razer17 (17 Apr 2015)

That's a bike that brand new costs nearly a grand. For £500 it seems a bargain, and if you don't like it you should be able to reclaim your cash back anyway.


----------



## Motozulu (18 Apr 2015)

Yes, 200 quid may have been a bit OTT but you get what I'm getting at - sometimes too good to be true needs looking at, also i was thinking BB, cranks etc too.


----------



## Mike! (29 Apr 2015)

Gutted, selling not responding


----------

